# New Electric Car Concept



## OrlandoM (Jul 10, 2013)

How are you all doing? My name is Orlando M. My team and I are bringing into production a unique and futuristic, electric, three-wheel car. We would like to invite you to our Facebook page, and like us. There you can become part of our project by voting and helping us choose the top three designs. We’re going to start giving away prizes to our fans, such as shirts, hats, and electronic albums of the designs. We at Orlando M concepts are very excited that we can share this with our fans and become a network of people who can share different ideas about green technology, futuristic motorcycles, three wheelers and car designs. Facebook link: https://www.facebook.com/orlando.m.exodus


----------

